# Landrover Mods



## theuksurvivalist (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi
Ive just started to rebuild a landrover defender 110 with a new chassis and thought maybe someone might be interested in the Mods i plan to put into it during the rebuild.
1. Winch and bumper
2. Diff locks
3. On board compressor
4. Lamps (spot, fog, driving, inspection).
5. Full length roof rack
6. Snorkel and breathers
7. Steel wheels with wide tyres
8. Roll cage
9. Underbody protection
10. Improved braking system
11. Improved suspension
12. Long range fuel tanks
13. Split charging system and 2nd battery
14. Plus a number of smaller mods that will improve conditions and comfort.
These are the major changes that i plan to make during the rebuild.

theuksurvivalist


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like you are describing two of my Jeeps in their current form or just about completed to that level.

Lets see some progress pictures as you take on this project!!


----------

